# NFL playoff predictions



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So here we go, it's getting down to the wire. Anyone want to go out on a limb? 
I'm pretty jacked that my Eagles are still in it despite the loss of Carson Wentz. 
Can they survive the amazing Vikes with backup QB Nick Foles?

What about the AFC? Anyone think the Patriots can do it yet again?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Could care less.....wonder how many will be on a knee for the BIG game. Bengals by 3


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> wonder how many will be on a knee for the BIG game


A few radio/tv announcers could fix that right quick by saying something like "Oh, look there! They're SOOO patriotic, that putting their hand over their heart ain't good enough fer these guys, THEY love it SOOO much that they are genuflecting to the flag"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah the kneelers bother me a lot, too. However, there's a huge amount of players who are patriotic and stand for the anthem. 
I think some of the teams have "alpha dog" players who kneel and that pressures some of the weaker minded players to do what the big dog does. Many of the younger players are still "kids" in large men's bodies.
I know I suffered bad judgement in my early years. I think many of those who are kneeling will look back later and realize they were wrong.

Eagles QB Carson Wentz is a young superstar who is very patriotic. There are many more like him, but social media and teammates are forcing them to refrain from speaking out. Much like Trump supporters are all viewed as "racists" for supporting him, they remain in the shadows in many cases.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree there are, they need to "take a stand".....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree there are, they need to "take a stand".....


I saw the replay of the Saints/Vikings game. It looked like the DB for New Orleans did "take a stand" on the last play of the game. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Skol Vikes! I wont predict anything, but will root for the home team.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sick, isn't it? The NFL's leadership has succumbed to the pressure of the players "victim tactics".

We have a decent number of players playing for the Eagles who have given their lives to our savior Jesus Christ and are great examples on how to conduct your life. Carson Wentz, nick Foles, Zach Ertz, Torrey Small are good players and human beings. 
It's a shame the bad actors give the group a bad name. It was nice to see Nick Foles give all the glory to God after they beat the Vikings. 
I agree there's too many bad ones that lack character and good judgement.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

There's a football game?

Ralph


----------

